# Excision Xiphoid process



## Sparky79 (Dec 16, 2009)

I have a physician doing a resection of the xiphoid process along with a repair of a hernia. From what I have researched this will have to be an unlisted code, maybe 21899??. Is there something I could compare it to for a dollar amount to charge.

Thank you


----------



## LLovett (Dec 16, 2009)

What about 21620 instead of the unlisted?

21620  
Ostectomy of sternum, partial  

Lay Description      

 The physician removes a portion of the sternum from the chest. With the patient under anesthesia, the physician makes an incision in the skin overlying the sternum. This is carried deep through the subcutaneous tissues to the bone. The sternum is identified and the attached soft tissues are dissected from the bone. The physician marks the portion of the sternum to be removed. The bone is cut in the appropriate places using a saw and other surgical instruments. The remaining portion of the bone is irrigated and smoothed as needed. The wound is closed in layers and a dressing is applied.  


Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------

